# Filtration Question from a New Guy.



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

Yep, maybe I'm overthinkin' this but, I want to do this right...
I'm liking the suggestion of two filters on our 30 gal. tank. 
I'm thinking Aquaclear (HOB) and Fluval (ext) but which combination.
I don't want to run either filter at max. rate or make to much current.
Does one type of filter do a better job at certain things so that I should lean to the higher side of it's usage or just average the rates to get 270 GPH ish?
Figuring a filtrate or 8-10 per hour = 240-300 GPH
These are max GPH rates.
Fluval #106 - 145 GPH
#206 - 206 GPH
Aquaclear #30 - 150 GPH
#50 - 200 GPH
#70 - 300 GPH
Thanks for any input,Smokey


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Hobs are easier to clean,so mechanicals(sponges, floss,pads)are easy access .Canisters are very effecient so bio and chemical filtration(look into purigen) are great in them.
I would go aquaclear 50 and either of the fluvals depending on how much material you want to place in it.The larger the filter the more material you can fit ,beside the higher GPH.I think both have adjustable flows(I know the aquaclears do,and believe the fluvals come with some type of ball valve to control flow.) So niether need to run all out and you can adjust flow to suit you/your fishes needs.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Personally, I don't like two HOBs on a smaller tank. It does make for a lot of moving water accross the surface. Not bad per se, but for the surface there is virtually nowhere for your fish to get out of the way in a tank that is only 30" wide. 

My personal pref again....if I want to over-filter (by spec) a smaller tank I would much rather put a smaller canister on it. For instance, I have an Eheim Classic 2117 (208gph circulation) on a 29g tank. Half the tank has a pretty good surface current, but enough area for the fish to get out of the way if they choose.

Just something to think about. 

My goal is only 5-6 times water turnover. Filters are sold mostly by their pump rating, not the output of them. So I guess if you shoot for the 8-9 times flow you probably "really" end up with the 5-6 times flow.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I agree here, I personally like 2 HOB filters.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

not a big HOB fan---much rather have canisters...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would go with a single canister. I have an Eheim 2222 on my 29 gallon and with the spray bar on the side it gives a nice stream effect.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

Canisters are awesome I myself like the best of both worlds. I run a HOB and a canister. Running two filter has its benefits. 1) the two don't have to stress to build a heathy bio load. 2) you have much more options for media then having just one filter (clearer water). 3) when you clean your filters you do one, then next time you clean them you do the other, this will allow the cleaned filter to regrow any lost colonies while the other stays strong and can support you tank.

The aqua clear are good filters I like the fact there's no cartridge on them. As far as the canister go the fluval do have a ball valve to control flow and are very quite and efficient. At the same time tho YOU CAN'T BEAT AN EHEIM!!!!


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I personally don't like any of the cartridges--I would pull them out right away and put something different in them. The carbon cartridges are worthless imo!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Aquaclear and canister a combo that can't be beat for all the reasons Nave listed.The aquaclears(hob)boast the largest capacity and most versatility of any hob.
You've heard from many here and all their tanks work so take what you like.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

When I started my first and only 29 I thought the Marineland Penguin 200 was the way to go (inadequate research). Later I thought the Aqua Clear 50 to be the next best thing for the ability to customize the media. To me both HOBs were a pain to clean, I got water all over the place when I removed them to clean. Also the output stream tended to take the floating food to the bottom allowing more food to accumulate in the gravel. Another minus was the necessity to prime the AC frequently after cleaning. While both were relatively quiet, they both made some noise.

All that got me to rethink the filter situation and I finally settled on the Fluval 206. My criteria were silence, media customization, ability to upgrade the tanks size and keep the same filter, less prime trouble, and less water all over the place when cleaning. Now this is not an endorsement for fot the 
Fluval just my experience. The prime worked as speced, silent operation, I have just worked to mechanical & bio filtration, easy for me to clean, and the cabinet and living room dry.

If this is too long, it can edited by the staff.

Sorry for the length, but I felt that it needed to be precise.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I am actually thinking about adding my old magnum 350 to my main tank---I have it currently on the qt tank....both tanks are very healthy at this point in time--knock on wood...


----------

